

Apple Becomes World's First Fair Trade Tech Company - rooshdi
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/foremski/think-fair-apple-becomes-the-worlds-first-fair-trade-tech-company-whos-next/2073

======
nextparadigms
Apple themselves maybe, Foxconn not so much.

~~~
jmilkbal
If you actually look at what we'll know it's virtually nothing. All the info
anyone will see are some vague statistics that help no one. FLO would be very
unhappy to see their certification dragged around like this. While this
certainly will make fanbois feel good about themselves, the people paying
attention see that nothing is really changing.

[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/blog/2012/01/a-response-
to-t...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/blog/2012/01/a-response-to-the-news-
from-apple)

